# Dura coat holds up



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

today i shot the hell out of my 1911 and the finish didn't wear off at all. same on the slide to frame fit and pretty much wiped clean its good stuff


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Its usually holster wear that wears away a gun's finish. ANyway - glad ya had fun


----------



## wetidlerjr (Oct 14, 2006)

clic2323 said:


> today i shot the hell out of my 1911 and the finish didn't wear off at all. same on the slide to frame fit and pretty much wiped clean its good stuff


I have a Colt 1991 that I recently had redone in Duracoat and I have shot quite a bit with virtually no wear except at metal to metal contacts. This is not a carry gun so it will not be in a holster.
:mrgreen:


----------

